# Samsung LCD Not Optimum Mode Recommended mode: 1280x1024 60Hz



## tyuop

Hello every1!, i'm new here, so if i make any mistakes then please bear with me. I have a LCD problem, I have a Samsung 713N model (LCD again) and after i put the default sttings (1280x1024 and 60Hz) The screen just blacks out, or the monitor (note: not my computer, my monitor) gives me an error saying "Not Optimum mode Recommended mode: 1280x1024 60Hz" i tryed going to VGA mode and fix it but to no avail, any help on how to solve this will be extreamly appreciated.

Btw: does anyone know if installing a new Operating System (Vista) will solve the problem if i really have to?

Btw: the latest drivers for the monitor are installed, and the manual didn't give me a clear answer to this specific problem.


Thanks alot guys


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I'd start by trying the monitor on another computer. Perhaps it's just defective? If you've set the resolution in the video drivers properly, and you still get the error, I'm not sure what's left to do.


----------



## norton850

You didn't say what OS you have but you shouldn't need Vista anyway. What about up to date drivers for your video card? (Not the monitor)


----------



## JohnWill

I never use the monitor driver INF files, FWIW.


----------



## tyuop

okay, just to tell you, i had this monitor for 2 years (or more) now and just recently it started to act funny, i just found out a temporary solution by setting it up in 70 Hz instead of 60. I'm sort of in a hurry right now, but i will check the latest drivers for my video card 

thanks guys! keep posting!:up:


P.S. i have windows xp, and it will be sort of tough for me to try this on another computer, since i only have a laptop aside from thsi desktop.


----------



## tyuop

okay, bad news people, it started again, but only after i finish playing games without the actual window around it. i already tried the device manager to update the driver, but it didn't help. If there are any more suggestions (other then sending it to SAMSUNG) then it would be most appreciated



P.S. I tried the monitor on another computer, and it still doesn't work.


----------



## josto

Hello
I now have the same problems as you discribed.
Your problem dated from June. Already solved?
Could it be that my video card is broken?
I am very curious.
Josto, Rotterdam Holland.


----------



## idheaton

I ran into this problem this morning. You are trying to run a resolution that your LCD does not support.

As an example, I have a 22" LCD that runs 1680 x 1050 native widescreen. The CRT I was using was running 1600 x 1200 so when I swapped them out I received the same error message you are receiving. To fix this I booted into safe mode and lowered my display resolution and then after rebooting into normal mode set it to the LCD's correct native resolution and all was fine.

Try this and hopefully it will fix your issue as well...


----------



## Lowener

I followed some of the advice above and it seems to have worked! Booted in VGA mode (hit F8 while computer booted up and then selected "start in VGA mode"), changed the display resolution to 1280 x 1024, accepted change (screen reflected this) and then rebooted normally. So far, so good.


----------



## idheaton

Glad it worked for you...


----------



## managed

Once you know the 'native resolution' of the monitor (and the refresh rate) if you can't set your display to that it's usually 'cos the Video cards drivers need updating.

If that doesn't do it then the card may not be capable of running at those settings.


----------

